# Shipping Guitar?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Going to the East Coast next week and I'm bringing my Dad his Old Guitar. I know there are threads here about shipping via Canada post,Purolator ect, But when you search tons of stuff comes up. Anyone have any experience at this? Maybe I should just trust West Jet?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many years ago, I brought an acoustic guitar from England.

I arranged ahead for it to be safely placed in a storage cabinet in the cabin (not the overhead storage...somewhere in the area that the cabin crew has for storage/meal prep). I explained that was concered about the guitar being exposed to temperature changes in the cargo storage area. They (can't remember which airline) were very helpful in organzing this for me. I was not charged any additional fee. However, again, that was many years ago.

You have nothing to lose by aking WestJet. 

Hope you can get something sorted out.

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Starbuck.....curious as to whether you have a case for the guitar......if so you could bunch up newspaper around the neck and try and pick up a guitar box from your local? music store and "double" package (maybe buy some thing like strings? to show what a good customer you are...lol).......good luck and have a great trip.........


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

we went to Jamaica a few weeks back...on air Canada....on the way down - the guitar was checked as per any other piece of luggage - but on the way back, the folks at the Jamaican airport were really great in personally taking the guitar onto the plane and storing it on it's own away from the other luggage........but even though the trip down was normal - the guitar was in a a hardcase - no issues at all


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I flew to Denver & back a few times with an acoustic 12 string just checked with the normal luggage. The airline always set it aside - it wouldn't come out with the suit cases, it aways came out in the special area with stuff like skies and golf clubs. Never had a problem. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

This is what Westjet's policy says about musical instruments:

Musical instruments - although seats may not be purchased for instruments, we will accept small instruments as part of the carry-on baggage allowance. Exceptions may be made for irregular sized instruments, however all instruments will be stowed in the overhead compartment, under the seat or in other approved locations. This is left to the discretion of the cabin crew and customer service agent upon checking the flight and baggage loads. Instruments may also be accepted in checked baggage when they are properly packed. Applicable excess fees will apply.


I would say, if you're gonna fly with it, be prepared to check it. Having gone through this in March when flying home from Vancouver with my new Forum III guitar, pack the guitar as well as you can around the neck and headstock. Make sure that the guitar cannot move in the case.

As for shipping, if you can get one of the boxes that guitar companies ship guitars in, pad the neck and headstock as above, pop it in the box and ship it. It should be ok. By the way, when I shipped my Taylor 110 in April, I shipped via Purolator and it was fine.

Not sure if any of this helps.

LJ


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi Starbuck.....curious as to whether you have a case for the guitar......if so you could bunch up newspaper around the neck and try and pick up a guitar box from your local? music store and "double" package (maybe buy some thing like strings? to show what a good customer you are...lol).......good luck and have a great trip.........


Sure yeah I have the hard case and I have bubble wrap to place around it and I plan on shrink wrapping the outercase (cept of course for the handle), I'll loosen the strings and check it. I brought it back here that way on Air Canada, but DH seems to think I should ship it. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If it's in a hard case with padding on the inside just make sure it's locked. It will be OK. If you're still worried, bring it on the plane with you. The airline will find a secure place for it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Despite some people's ok experiences with airlines and guitars, DO NOT fly with your guitar a) unless you have a proper flight road case, b) if you value your instrument.

Shaun from Wide Mouth Mason once flew with his Gibson Nighthawk and he forgot to bring his flight case. He had a regular guitar case and was forced to check it. When he got to the destination the case had been compromised and the neck was snapped. It doesn't matter how well you pack it inside the case, it's the fact that the odd shape of the case (long, flat) can lend itself to getting placed in a position where the case itself gets punctured or broken.

I recently sold a bass to my cousin and I had to ship it to him. I packed the neck and guitar in bubble wrap to prevent movement inside the case. Then I went to my guitar store and got a box that would fit the entire case inside. Then I wrapped the case in bubble wrap and took up any extra space inside the box with pieces of styrofoam. I then taped the box all up good. I sent it Xpresspost with insurance. Cost me about $50 from Winnipeg to Calgary. It got there safe and sound.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ship it canada post in its case and with the case packed in bubble wrap and boxed. will be fine, done this about 4-5x, no issues whatsoever.


----------

